# Need some advice for a laptop cooler fan



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, I have a Toshiba A65 laptop that keeps shutting down due to overheating. I have been researching the various laptop coolers/fans on the market and can't tell one from the other.

There are many on eBay, most of which ship from Hong Kong (I'm in the US), with all different prices. I want to get something that's going to solve the problem, and would rather pay a little more to get a good product than to save a little and get a piece of junk.

Some of the cheaper ones I've seen (< $20) also have reviews about how poorly made the product is and how it only works for a few months.

Can anyone recommend a quality cooler for a laptop at a reasonable price ($20-30, or less)? Please provide a link to the site if you can.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Jeff


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my hp runs at 60C gfx/50C cpu, its a lap warmer but still runs


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Laptops do run hotter than desktops for sure. If you are getting heat shutdowns, I doubt if a cooling pad alone will do a whole lot of good. It almost certainly needs a good cleaning, as over time, the vents get clogged with dust and lint, eventually reducing airflow to zero. Feel the vents while it's running and see if the fan(s) are putting out any air. You can blow compressed air in and it will help, but if you are up to the task, taking it apart is the way to go. Much cleaner that way. If you do so, do not take off the cpu heatsink unless you are prepared to renew the thermal paste. Failure to do so will result in a lot worse that shutdown. Get some air going on, then, if the shutdowns stop check your temps with speedfan or notebook hardware control (NHC) or somesuch. 
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
NHC - http://www.pbus-167.com/

If you decide to open it up, here are some instructions. Just leave the heatsink alone unless you are prepared to redo the paste.
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaA65/satA65_1.htm


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's hard to recommend a specific laptop cooler, mainly cos there's so many different types. Some have the fans powered from a spare USB socket (rather weak fans), some are powered from a mains 'brick'.

The main point to check for, is that the cooler fan(s) lines up as close as possible with the air vent underneath the laptop (if there is one there, some do - some don't :wink. I discovered this one, the hard way - the fan was in the perfect spot to cool the battery cover!!!

Another point to remember if you do decide to disassemble your lappie, make a diagram of which screw goes where. It sounds obvious but, trying to remember which hole that last screw goes into, can be embarrasing, to say the least :laugh:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I used PC wizard 2008, it shows all my laptop's temps. both cores, gfx, and system temp.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Apparently, angling a laptop with one of these not only uses no extra power, but also allows the laptop to draw in cool air from underneath whilst it spits the hot out the back. The review on the link above also tells how it can protect the laptop lid (screen) whilst its in a bag.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Easy way to test that (and I think stressfreesoul is right) is to prop it up some. I didn't find a cooling pad with a fan made much, if any, difference. I'm currently doing my annual visit to my parents and was going to watch a movie in bed the other night. Then I thought about how nasty on the temps it is to put it on a bed. So, I stuck a hardcover book under it and balanced it so both the bottom vents had an inch of airspace under them. Checked my temps with speedfan after an hour of watching and both cores where about 40C. This thing usually idles hotter than that. If you have bottom vents, try getting some air to them and then check your temps after a bit and see if there's a dramatic improvement.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

If you find that you're on the go a lot and power is an issue or that you have a lack of usb for whatever reason, Thermaltake makes a nice cooling pad that doesn't require power or fans. I bought one and it's worked great for me.
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1135&ID=1599


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

What a clever idea. comfy too.


----------

